# Veneer MDF board vs MFC chipboard



## john983 (30 May 2021)

Hi - I'm going to be building a walk-in wardrobe and just looking for some initial material thoughts.

I've done work with pre-veneered MDF boards previously however have been told to look at using some of the Egger / Kronospan MFC ranges. 

Are there some key points I should be considering when choosing between the options - structural integrity, longevity, ease of fabrication, quality of finish etc....

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## dzj (30 May 2021)

Veneered MDF shelf can carry a heavier load than MFC. Apart from that, nothing particular comes to mind.
No finish required for the MFC, obviously.
One has formaldehyde, the other melamine, both deadly if you live in California.


----------



## JobandKnock (30 May 2021)

MDF will generally take more rough handling in service, which is why they tend to use it over chipboard in commercial interior fit out work, on the other hand chipboard products are a cheaper and better at holding screws


----------

